# Can home cooking be hazardous to your health?



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ATLANTA (AP) - Could your kitchen at home pass a restaurant inspection?

New research suggests that at least one in seven home kitchens would flunk the kind of health inspection commonly administered to restaurants.

The small study from California's Los Angeles County found that only 61 percent of home kitchens would get an A or B if put through the rigors of a restaurant inspection. At least 14 percent would fail - not even getting a C.

"I would say if they got below a C, I'm not sure I would like them to invite me to dinner," said Dr. Jonathan Fielding, director of the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health.

In comparison, nearly all Los Angeles County restaurants - 98 percent - get A or B scores each year. More here...

EarthLink - Health News

I will take my kitchen over theirs any day!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here it comes.........I can see the headline now:

*"Obama Appoints Gruzinko Kharbauf 'Home Health Zcar', citing dangers of preparing food in home".* President Obama today has granted new authority to the US Department of Agriculture under Executive Order 29775 requiring random, unannounced home sanitation inspections by a newly created department called the National Safe Home Administration. Press Secretary Gibbs sharply denied the warrantless inspections violate Constitutional Rights stating, "This is not a Constitutional issue because NSHA agents will not be searching for contraband; they will be inspecting living conditions for the benefit of our citizens". Gibbs declined further questions.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They will do inspections of the home garden first ... can't have any mice or bird droppings in the home garden. (I can't remember what else they put in there... )

But they will trust factory farms and restaurants ... Yea ... Right ... I know how that works.:gaah:

I would love to hear Press Secretary Gibbs explain that.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> But they will trust factory farms and restaurants ... Yea ... Right ... I know how that works.:gaah:
> 
> I would love to hear Press Secretary Gibbs explain that.


"uummm... aaahh... weelll... uummm... the Republicans are the party of 'NO'!" (runs out of the room) :lolsmash:

amazing how restaurants can get a TWO WEEK (experienced 1st-hand) 'heads up' on a 'surprise health inspection' and manage to clean up enough to pass... :dunno: :ghost:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Used ta do commercial refrigeration an equipment repair, some a the places I've seen would make ya stop eatin out altagether! The dump be a cleaner place.

Then again, some er spotless. It just depends wheather the owner er manager got any pride in there place. Bein in the part time food business, I notice lots a things, many a the fast food places er the dirtiest places there are round here, while the independents tend ta run a cleaner kitchen.

I'll take my home kitchen over theres anyday! Heck, cookin outdoors is better then some (an I like cookin outdoors!).


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> Here it comes.........I can see the headline now:
> 
> *"Obama Appoints Gruzinko Kharbauf 'Home Health Zcar', citing dangers of preparing food in home".* President Obama today has granted new authority to the US Department of Agriculture under Executive Order 29775 requiring random, unannounced home sanitation inspections by a newly created department called the National Safe Home Administration. Press Secretary Gibbs sharply denied the warrantless inspections violate Constitutional Rights stating, "This is not a Constitutional issue because NSHA agents will not be searching for contraband; they will be inspecting living conditions for the benefit of our citizens". Gibbs declined further questions.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I wouldn't laugh too hard - it's probably coming.......


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

They must have been talkin' about that place that serves "green eggs and ham". My kids read about in a book once. 

Not to worry... my eggs are yellow (mostly).


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

My kitchen practices would make these "experts" crap their pants. Oooh I just handled raw chicken and picked up a salt shaker without washing my hands! Oh hold on the baby just peed on the floor by the fridge, let me grab that dishtowel that hangs on the fridge door all week...Oh hey Grandma's here and she brought her dog! Aww isnt she cute with her muddy paws? :lol


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ever notice how it's always the 'clean freaks' that have the least healthy children? :scratch :lolsmash:


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> ever notice how it's always the 'clean freaks' that have the least healthy children? :scratch :lolsmash:


Sad but true. My DH has a co-worker who's daughter has an astonishing number of allergies and skin problems, along with asthma and other stuff. She's always giving her antibiotics and scrubbing the whole house down with bleach. I feel sorry for her kid... I only use antibacterial cleaners in the bathroom, and a quick swipe of the kitchen counters if there's been raw meat on them. My mom uses that Lysol disinfectant constantly, and I can barely stand to be in the room when she's spraying it everywhere-it makes me cough and wheeze. We do not use antibacterial soaps or those hand gels either-I am convinced all of this stuff is making antibiotic resistance worse, not to mention completely disarming our natural immune systems.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Harley, my kids loved that book! I used to make them green eggs and ham for breakfast.

Blob, yes I have seen that with some of my friends kids.

Those experts would shut me down and take away my kids!! I let them eat cookie and brownie batter with raw eggs. Used to take the pacifier away from the dog and give it back to the baby. Of course, I also believe that kids are like plants, they require a little bit of dirt to grow properly . So DS eating a mud pie did not bother me at all:flower:.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Of course, I also believe that kids are like plants, they require a little bit of dirt to grow properly .


:melikey: You have it right ...


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Here it comes.........I can see the headline now:
> 
> *"Obama Appoints Gruzinko Kharbauf 'Home Health Zcar', citing dangers of preparing food in home".*
> 
> _*MINDLESS POLITICAL RANT DELETED*_


I don't have a comment, just sitting here with my mouth open...

First off, I can't believe the moderators would allow this kind of idiotic rant outside of the political forum,
Secondly, I can't believe that anyone would be so consumed with hate for President Obama that it would be the FIRST THING that popped into their mind when anything/everything comes up in conversation...

I guess some guys just can't conceive that President Obama isn't the cause of all their problems...
Just makes me wonder who he's going to blame next?
I also wonder what is the matter with them they have to blame/be scared of someone in power they don't agree with...

----------------------------------------------

I picked up a habit from my grandparents who grew up in the age of rampant and un-treatable TB, amongst other things,
I splash a little bleach in the dish water for disinfectant before I do dishes.

I put a little bleach in the squirt bottle I use on counters, stove top.

I run the water in the washer, and splash a little bleach in there, mix it up before I put cloths in.

Farm folks do that to keep things like chicken lice or what ever else rides in on your cloths from living through the wash.

We have TWO different sets of knives, different colored handles, for Meat & Vegetables.
NOT using a meat knife on your veggies that will be eaten raw will keep cross contamination down.

I remove the cutting board from the counter IMMEDIATELY after prepping meat and rinse it off in the sink, NOT reusing it until it's been washed...

Since I was a bachelor for many years, I have a tendency to wash dishes as I go so I don't wind up with a sink running over when I'm done.
(Bachelors hate dishes in my experience)
Keeping up on the dishes I'm using makes for MUCH easier cleaning at the end of the meal since there is nothing stuck on or dried to them...
Just make some good, hot dish water, splash in some bleach, and wash things up... Easy as pie, and CLEAN too!

The hotter the water, the faster they dry, so often, dishtowels aren't needed, they are dry by the time I'm done and I just put them away...


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Harley, my kids loved that book! I used to make them green eggs and ham for breakfast.
> 
> Blob, yes I have seen that with some of my friends kids.
> 
> Those experts would shut me down and take away my kids!! I let them eat cookie and brownie batter with raw eggs. Used to take the pacifier away from the dog and give it back to the baby. Of course, I also believe that kids are like plants, they require a little bit of dirt to grow properly . So DS eating a mud pie did not bother me at all:flower:.


Latest studies suggest that kids raised in 'Sterile' environments are MORE prone to allergies!

There is a 'Learning Curve' for the immune/histamine response as a kid grows up, and it has to 'Reset' several times as the kid grows older and larger.

Makes sense to me, I don't see how you can double your mass/surface area every few years without a full systems reset!

If the kids aren't exposed to allergens, then the system goes into overdrive when they are encountered!
And bad things happen...

If they are kept 'Too Clean' the body doesn't recognize any dust particles or whatever, and makes a VIOLENT response (Allergic Reaction) to what ever it finds...

Kids raised on farms or in rural areas don't have nearly the allergies or as severe a reaction to allergens when they do react.

I'm not recommending you stop sweeping the floor or feed the kids Poison Ivy,
But there seems to be a 'Too Clean' threshold,
Even NASA has been studying it for potential issues with space born babies...

Personally, I grew up the dirtiest little farm boy in the neighborhood...
Allergic to Bee Stings and Coconut.
I eat processed coconut, and I wind up floating around in the bathtub for 12 hours with hives! THAT SUCKS!

The older I get, the less I can tolerate the pollen/dust raised when they harvest in the fields...
But I'm more tolerant of bee stings... Which used to send me to the hospital.

Pollen/Dust from grain harvest really closes off my sinuses and gives my brain a squeeze!
They tell me this is pretty common as you get older, your immune system fails some things, and over reacts to others...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We pretty much avoid all chemicals, including "cleaning" chemicals, and use things like baking soda, vinegar, etc., and all of us including kids and grandkids, rarely ever get sick. I don't see why we'd work so hard to clean things to kill germs...while spreading toxic chemicals on surfaces and in the air.

Just keeping things washed up goes a long way toward good health.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> I don't have a comment, just sitting here with my mouth open...
> 
> First off, I can't believe the moderators would allow this kind of idiotic rant outside of the political forum,
> Secondly, I can't believe that anyone would be so consumed with hate for President Obama that it would be the FIRST THING that popped into their mind when anything/everything comes up in conversation...


I am sorry - but where is this idiotic rant coming from? I saw horseman's post as being a tongue-in-cheek posting that was supposed to be funny, something to get a laugh out of the members here.

If you feel that something is way out of line, you are more than welcome to use the report-post feature just as 90% of the members use it to report your posts. JeepHammer - you are again treading on very thin ice ... oh, sorry, you live in the deep south where there is no ice so that might just be way over your thick skull.

Allow me to say this once.

Any more reported posts against you for crap like you posted above will find your account cancelled.

I am tired of needing to babysit your messages because you cannot play nice.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't back door people.
I also don't threaten them, either openly or in private.

Just so you know, you don't have to 'Ban' me.
I'm the rational one, so just asking me to leave would have been plenty.
Since I'm not expecting the end of the world anytime soon, I'll go back to trying for sustainable living and leave you to your own devices...

Also, say thanks to the guys that have threatened everything from banning me from the forum to show up and beat/kill me because I debate other view points.
Choking/Censoring opposing view points isn't always the best way to achieve your goals... Ask around.

This should save you the 'Ban' issues, I have crops to get in and constructive things to do.
Garden/crops to get in, winter preparation to get started, ect.

Good luck with your forum. Sorry to have bothered you...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Also, say thanks to the guys that have threatened everything from banning me from the forum to show up and beat/kill me because I debate other view points.


Beat-up and kill you? There are laws against that - well - at least I think that there are.

But, you know, this isn't a school yard where the children will gang up on some bully because he has terrorized them out of their lunch money, this is a web forum where rational adult people can discuss many subject and where rational people should be able to get answers without being belittled for their views and where people can joke with each other with having some elses panties getting stuck up their arse-crack in a bunch.



JeepHammer said:


> Good luck with your forum. Sorry to have bothered you...


You are welcome in this sandbox if you play nicely. Now, take your toys and be by yourself for a while, ok?


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

We need a "pass the bean dip" smiley  :kiss:


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Bigdog57 said:


> I wouldn't laugh too hard - it's probably coming.......


Might have been in the health care reform bill....

And I am semi-serious....


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

:quote:


JeepHammer said:


> I can't believe that anyone would be so consumed with hate for President Obama that it would be the FIRST THING that popped into their mind when anything/everything comes up in conversation...


:quote:

Oh, please! Obama is the president! Who else would appoint a Home Health Czar? If this were two years ago, the president in the "joke" would have been G.W., and if six years ago, it would have been Clinton! (And I don't want to hear about it if I have the time frames wrong - I am chronologically challenged!)

What is it with you people throwing around the "hate" word? It is actually possible to disagree with another human being without having to hate them first. :gaah:


----------

